# 9lbs of Texas City Love



## Snake

Big G with the 9 1/4 trout.... me with 28" red.... Man that Red is small!!!!!

*LOOK AT THAT $$$$$$$ TROUT!!!!!*

ALL Caught on Gulp off the Dike!!!!


----------



## Muddy

Man what a fish! Congratulations. Gotta love those Gulps!


----------



## troutkiller

hell of a fish!!

what color gulp?


----------



## The Machine

congratulations!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed

How Long Was That Thing?


----------



## Aggieangler

I love the title....nice pig!


----------



## Terrynj

What a FAT trout! That thing is beautiful...did he ever put it down? Or did he just carrying it around all night giving it hugs and kisses!

Congrats!


----------



## tejastroutkilla

nice hog......GULP IT UP!


----------



## imhammer

Very Nice! Put that thing on the wall fo sho!


----------



## deano77511

well well ,i give the book to lizard,he gives it to snake,now snake man can catch a red .I guess the book worked,SNAKE im comming after ya BOY!
DEANO


----------



## Electric Mullet

ONE He11 of a fish!


----------



## Sweet Action

Heck of a girl!!


----------



## Javadrinker

Congratulation! That grin says it all! Great catch!


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Great job !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishchess

Unbelievable!! Congratulations!! I'd be headed to the taxidermist.


----------



## tripodtx

Great catch. However instead of getting a bigger boat, I'd get a bigger cooler.


----------



## Bigwater

Check it for water body record if it's not too late. You may just have it.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## slowrey

looks like you guys can fish better than you can surf.....haha jokin....nice fish


----------



## 100% Texan

Awesome fish I guess I might have to buy me some gulps .I know for sure that a 12 pound plus trout was caught in texas city about 8 years ago by one heck of a fine fisherman.Congratulations on the hog wow.


----------



## sneekypete

CONGRATS on a fish of a lifetime Gary.....She's sure goona look good hanging on the wall.Get with me on a Taxidermist,I'm taking 2 trout to one in the next week or so...Sneekypete


----------



## Snake

Whats up Rick!! Shoot you know Gary he got in trouble for going fishing so I beat he had to eat it for dinner....

You ready to go get that Marlin?
Lets go fishin booooooy!!!

Here are a couple more pics the fish was a little over 27....


----------



## sneekypete

Yea,I'm ready for that Marlin...got all my gear ready...I may fish Matagorda this saturday give me a shout..


----------



## sneekypete

Yea, Snake I would have eatin it....NOT the fish.....BUT the fish still would be at the taxidermist.....


----------



## john66

Congratulations!!


----------



## deano77511

Ok Snake u cant speek I see


----------



## fisheyesdm

Very nice trout, I hope to get mine some day.


----------



## dennis_99

That trout looks like a football! WOW!


----------



## KYLE

sneekypete said:


> Yea, Snake I would have eatin it....NOT the fish.....BUT the fish still would be at the taxidermist.....


GREEN


----------



## Briscoe

very nice


----------



## txhunter

a little over 27" but 9 1/4 pounds?!?!?! that's humongous!!! great fish.

I had one just over 27 a couple years ago that went 7.5 and thought that was big. I feel so dejected.

fish of a lifetime for that size. Good Work!


----------



## txdougman

Congrats! That's a "trout of a lifetime", not in my life, not yet.
One of these days...


----------



## bigfish99

nice ... nice ...and nice ..fish ..wow them gulps work dont they !!!


----------



## speck-Tacular guy

we went this morning and caught 9 trout 2 24' and 1 251/4 and a pig all trout caught on live shrimp.ill post pic later.nice trout


----------



## pelochas

congrats nice football


----------



## dbarham

nice one gary !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lets go snake!


----------



## Icetrey

Caught off the dike?
Where about?
Were you under lights at night?


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa

wow lizard great fish !!!!!!!!!! even though I know you will never see this. You dont even know how to use the puter boy lol. Yeah snake , rickers and liz lets get that @#$% marlin this summer . Team rusty jewlery. huh Rick


----------



## DBA

Awesome fish G. Snake your still gay. Gulps only catch croakers and piggies. Dude lets go on a 3 hour tour.


----------



## Ono Loco

nice fish G - the funny thing is, you were probably "busy" with the rod in the holder..lucky bast##d..


----------



## mdmerlin

What kinda line/wt were you using?


----------



## Lpescador

Awesome fish you got there.


----------



## haparks

wow awsome


----------



## texacajun

Dang Gary, nice fish!!! This is Mike V, from our H.S. days. Congrats on the monster. With that kinda luck you can fish aboard my rig anyday!!! 

Mike


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

HEY what color gulps were you using


----------



## shorty70

S.T.A.R. fish...hope u'r in. Very nice whaleagator. WTG


----------



## Captain Dave

resurected thread from april....

NIce catch BTW


----------



## dbarham

root beer i think


----------



## Melon

Sucker looks like a football! Nice fish!


----------



## Dipsay

*****!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Freshwaterman

I sure hope he is entered in the s.t.a.r tournament 9lbs. will be leading it.


----------



## The Captain

Way to catch em man. Thats awesome. Where exactly were you fishing, HAHA!! I really dont want to know. THanks for the report!!!


----------



## Gluconda

Let's not bump old posts from three months ago, instead use PM to ask questions and comments! Thanks


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Sorry Gluconda....... Snake disregard that question...... my cyber ethics are all haywire


----------

